# PCGH-Premium 03/2011 zum Thema 'CPUs' mit Cebit-Eintrittskarte und CPU-Quartett - jetzt im Shop vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Premium 03/2011 zum Thema 'CPUs' mit Cebit-Eintrittskarte und CPU-Quartett - jetzt im Shop vorbestellen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Premium 03/2011 zum Thema 'CPUs' mit Cebit-Eintrittskarte und CPU-Quartett - jetzt im Shop vorbestellen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (29. Dezember 2010)

Wird das CPU Quartett nur in der Premium sein?


----------



## Progs-ID (29. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon jetzt gekauft. Die Cebit ist sowieso schon fürs nächste Jahr eingeplant. 

@ D!str(+)yer:
Das letzte Quartett war doch auch in der DVD-Ausgabe zu finden. Also denke ich mal, dass es diesmal auch so sein wird.


----------



## jobo (29. Dezember 2010)

Auja, super ich frue mich schon tierisch auf die neue Premium, das wir ein absoluter Pflichtkauf! 
Das Thema ist klasse und das Quartett auch. 
Ich hoffe ich kann 2011 zur Cebit! Was ist denn von der Redaktion geplant, werdet ihr vor Ort sein? Mit eigener Bühnenshow wie auf der Gamescom?


----------



## MG42 (29. Dezember 2010)

> (...) Das Cebit-Ticket hat einen Wert von 39 Euro (Abendkasse) und öffne*n* Ihnen für einen Tag die Pforten zur größten PC-Messe. (...)


öffne*t*

Auch wenn ihr noch in die Ausgabe ein paar Syntax Fehler mit-reinbaut, ist die trotzdem schon gekauft.  Schlechtschreibung ftw


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2010)

Gibts das CPu-Quartett auch im Heft mit DVD ?


----------



## GoldenMic (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal das Kauf ich mir.
Zur Cebit wollte ich eh gern.


----------



## MrNice1989 (30. Dezember 2010)

hi...
muss ich also premiumabonement diese ausgabe zusätzlich bezahlen oder wahren hier nur die magazinabonementen gemeint?
aber ansich echt tolle idee, cebit is immer cool.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wird das CPU Quartett nur in der Premium sein?



Nein, dieses Mal nicht. Das Quartett wird deutlich hochwertiger und das wäre einfach zu teuer für die Vollauflage.



MrNice1989 schrieb:


> hi...
> muss ich also premiumabonement diese ausgabe zusätzlich bezahlen oder wahren hier nur die magazinabonementen gemeint?
> aber ansich echt tolle idee, cebit is immer cool.



Nein, natürlich nicht. Als Abonnent erhälst Du das Heft ganz normal.


----------



## Daniel_M (30. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Wird das CPU Quartett nur in der Premium sein?





OsFrontale schrieb:


> Gibts das CPu-Quartett auch im Heft mit DVD ?




Das CPU-Quartett gibt es nur in der Premium-Ausgabe und nicht in der DVD-Plus-Version. Nur so können wir sicherstellen, dass die Karten dieses Mal deutlich größer und hochwertiger sind.





MrNice1989 schrieb:


> hi...
> muss ich also premiumabonement diese ausgabe zusätzlich bezahlen oder wahren hier nur die magazinabonementen gemeint?
> aber ansich echt tolle idee, cebit is immer cool.




Als Premium-Abonnent bekommst du die Premium-Ausgabe sowieso, du musst nichts zusätzlich zahlen. 

Wer hingegen ein Abo der Magazin- oder der DVD-Version hat, bekommt die Premium-Ausgabe zum Schnäppchenpreis von nur fünf Euro statt 9,99 Euro. Somit sind Abonnenten auf jeden Fall günstiger dran, als wenn sie das Heft normal im Laden kaufen würden, denn Sie bekommen zwei Hefte - beispielsweise die abonnierte DVD-Version sowie die Premium-Ausgabe für nur fünf Euro zusätzlich. Damit haben Sie natürlich auch zweimal die Vollversion (sehr gutes Strategiespiel), und können ein Exemplar beispielsweise an einen Freund weitergeben.


PS: Thilo war schneller


----------



## D!str(+)yer (30. Dezember 2010)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, dieses Mal nicht. Das Quartett wird deutlich hochwertiger und das wäre einfach zu teuer für die Vollauflage.



War noch etwas früh Thilo, oder 



Dann muss ich ja im Kiosk Bescheid geben das die die Premium mit ordern, die haben nämlich immer nur die DVD Ausgabe für mich


----------



## Daniel_M (30. Dezember 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja im Kiosk Bescheid geben das die die Premium mit ordern, die haben nämlich immer nur die DVD Ausgabe für mich




Jau - oder du machst die Online-Bestellung - wie du magst.


----------



## Lan_Party (30. Dezember 2010)

Schon Bestellet  die 12 € sind es mir wert!


----------



## mixxed_up (30. Dezember 2010)

Gekauft! Dann sind meine Ticketsorgen also passé. 

Ist das mit den Tickets eigentlich absolut sicher? Müsste doch eine ziemliche Investition für Computec sein, oder sind das diese kostenlosen Fachbesucher-Tickets?

Und auf den Karten stehen keinerlei Namen?


----------



## koe80 (31. Dezember 2010)

gekauft.

auch wenn ich das ticket nicht benötige.


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2010)

koe80 schrieb:


> gekauft.
> 
> auch wenn ich das ticket nicht benötige.




Dann kannst du es gern an mich abtreten


----------



## kmf (31. Dezember 2010)

-- hier stand Mist --

Inhalt betraf natürlich die Ausgabe 2.


----------



## isochor (1. Januar 2011)

hä, wie teuer ist denn dann die Ausgabe? Ist das Ticket geschenkt?


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Januar 2011)

Die Ausgabe kostet 10€, steht doch da.
Das Ticket ist geschenkt.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (1. Januar 2011)

grad bestellt, echt coole sache! 

Ne Frage: Wann würde das Heft denn in meinem Briefkasten liegen? Habe so hier noch nie bestellt..Ich weiß aber, dass es vor der Veröffentlichung beim Zeitschriftenhändler bei mir ist, nun wie lange vorher?

Grüße


----------



## No @iminG (2. Januar 2011)

ganz toll die abo nr steht immer auf der dummen folie in dem die zeitung eingepackt ist aber die schmeist man ja weg


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Gekauft! Dann sind meine Ticketsorgen also passé.



Das freut mich.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ist das mit den Tickets eigentlich absolut sicher?



Selbstverständlich - das ist sicher.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Müsste doch eine ziemliche Investition für Computec sein, oder sind das diese kostenlosen Fachbesucher-Tickets?



Ja, das sind Fachbesucher-Tageskarten. Zudem muss man mindestens 16 Jahre alt sein.




mixxed_up schrieb:


> Und auf den Karten stehen keinerlei Namen?



Genau, da steht kein Name drauf - das Ticket kannst du verwenden oder weitergeben.


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. Januar 2011)

Das mit dem Ticket find ich echt klasse! Letztes Jahr hab ich eins bei euch gewonnen und dies Jahr bringt ihr mich wieder "rein"


----------



## al007 (3. Januar 2011)

ich hab die DVD-Version im Abo .

Zitat aus dem Webshop:

*Abonnenten erhalten das Paket zum Sonderpreis von 5 Euro ohne Versandkosten! Dazu müssen Sie nur Ihre Abonummer im Computec-Webshop hinterlegen.*

soll ich einfach bei der Bestellung im Kommentarfeld meine Abonummer eintragen ,oder was ist mit hinterlegen gemeint ?

mfg al007


----------



## svigo (3. Januar 2011)

die Cebit Tickets gebts jedes Jahr aufs neue kostenlos

Freikarten CeBIT 2010 ? kostenlose Karten mit Gutscheincode *UPDATE13* » *UPDATE12*, *UPDATE12 ENDE*, kostenlosen CeBIT, CeBIT 2010, CeBIT 2010, kostenlos » myDealZ.de
http://www.mydealz.de/4737/kostenlose-cebit-2009-karten/

da muss man sich nicht extra ne PCGH kaufen oder auf nen Gewinn hoffen


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das freut mich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im Artikel schreibt ihr, dass die CeBit ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren verlangt. Das stimmt nicht. Am letzten Tag kommt man auch unter 16 rein, also müsste das Ticket auch bei mir gehen? Ich bin noch unter 16.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. Januar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Im Artikel schreibt ihr, dass die CeBit ein Mindestalter von 16 Jahren verlangt. Das stimmt nicht. Am letzten Tag kommt man auch unter 16 rein, also müsste das Ticket auch bei mir gehen? Ich bin noch unter 16.



Das mit den 16 Jahren steht zumindest auf unseren Tickets.



al007 schrieb:


> ich hab die DVD-Version im Abo .
> 
> Zitat aus dem Webshop:
> 
> ...



Da gibt es eine Anleitung im Shop selbst.


----------



## George94 (7. Januar 2011)

zu löschen


----------



## Bumbaclot (9. Januar 2011)

Hab meine Ausgabe auch schon bestellt 
Dieses Jahr war die Cebit eh geplant, von daher trifft sich das prima.

Kommt man mit den Fachbesucher-Tickets dann auch in gesonderte Bereiche rein?  Falls es diese auf der Cebit gibt


----------



## AJaey (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich habe gerade bestellt.
Aber Versandkosten in Höhe von 2 Euro zahle ich trotzdem. Warum? Gesamtkosten: 7 Euro... Heftpreis für Abonnomenten 5 Euro + 2 Euro Versand.

Es wurde doch geschrieben, dass Abonnomenten Versandkostenfrei bestellen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2011)

Bumbaclot schrieb:


> Kommt man mit den Fachbesucher-Tickets dann auch in gesonderte Bereiche rein?  Falls es diese auf der Cebit gibt



Letztes Jahr laut Website ja, de facto nein. Vermute mal, dass sie das kurzfristig geändert hatten, weil "Fachbesucher"tickets zu tausenden verschenkt wurden. Ich persönlich fands jedenfalls ziemlich ärgerlich, weil eine ganze Reihe von Firmen, die Sachen anbieten, bei denen man tatsächlich einen eigenen Blick drauf werfen möchte (Eingabegeräte, Monitore) sich im Resellerbereich verstecken und ich den Rest schon beim Vorjahresbesuch nicht-wirklich-die-Anreise-wert fand.


----------



## leorphee (10. Januar 2011)

Ich bin sehr wütend!!! Ich bestelle nun zum dritten mal eine Premium-Ausgabe und es werden zum dritten mal die Versandkosten berechnet, obwohl ich ABO Kunde bin. WARUM?????????????? Was soll das? Verarschung??


----------



## abo@computec.de (11. Januar 2011)

leorphee schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr wütend!!! Ich bestelle nun zum dritten mal eine Premium-Ausgabe und es werden zum dritten mal die Versandkosten berechnet, obwohl ich ABO Kunde bin. WARUM?????????????? Was soll das? Verarschung??


 
Hallo leorphee,

während der Bestellung kann die Abo-Nummer eingegeben werden um sich als Abonnent zu verifizieren.
Wurde Ihnen angezeigt, dass die Eingabe erfolgreich war?

Natürlich erstatten wir Ihnen auch Ihre fehlerhaft berechneten Versandkosten bzw. schreiben diese ihrem Kundenkonto wieder gut. Hierzu bitte Ihre betreffende Rechnungsnummer und Ihre Bestelldaten sowie Abo-Daten mit der Bitte um Gutschrift entweder an direkt computec@dpv.de oder abo@computec.de senden (bei Mail an abo@computec.de leiten wir das gerne für Sie weiter).


Gruß
Abo-Service Computec


----------



## Bumbaclot (12. Januar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr laut Website ja, de facto nein. Vermute mal, dass sie das kurzfristig geändert hatten, weil "Fachbesucher"tickets zu tausenden verschenkt wurden. Ich persönlich fands jedenfalls ziemlich ärgerlich, weil eine ganze Reihe von Firmen, die Sachen anbieten, bei denen man tatsächlich einen eigenen Blick drauf werfen möchte (Eingabegeräte, Monitore) sich im Resellerbereich verstecken und ich den Rest schon beim Vorjahresbesuch nicht-wirklich-die-Anreise-wert fand.



Schade, Danke Dir für die Info!


----------



## Tigris (12. Januar 2011)

abo@computec.de schrieb:


> Hallo leorphee,
> 
> während der Bestellung kann die Abo-Nummer eingegeben werden um sich als Abonnent zu verifizieren.
> Wurde Ihnen angezeigt, dass die Eingabe erfolgreich war?
> ...



Gilt die versandkostenfreie Lieferung als PCGH Abonnent eigentlich auch für Nachbestellungen der PC Games (Sonderhefte)?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. Januar 2011)

Tigris schrieb:


> Gilt die versandkostenfreie Lieferung als PCGH Abonnent eigentlich auch für Nachbestellungen der PC Games (Sonderhefte)?



Leider nicht generell.


----------



## R-700 (14. Januar 2011)

kann man das quarted auch so kaufen habe pcgh schon aboniert und was will ich mit zwei gleichen zeitschriften ( habe die dvd ausgabe aboniert  )


----------



## J3r3my (14. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube als Abonement kannst du dir die (ganze Premium Ausgabe) für'n 5er kaufen.


----------



## Dommerle (15. Januar 2011)

Oh Mann...
Ich habe auch die DVD-Ausgabe abonniert und will unbedingt das Quartett, aber nicht das selbe Heft noch einmal!


----------



## R-700 (15. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> Ich habe auch die DVD-Ausgabe abonniert und will unbedingt das Quartett, aber nicht das selbe Heft noch einmal!



sehe ich genauso sollten das quartett im schop anbiten für abonenten für 1-2 € wäre gerecht oder es allen abonenten es so als geschenk zu senden  
Das wäre echt cool


----------



## svigo (15. Januar 2011)

wer kostenlos auf die Cebit will brauch nicht extra die Zeitung kaufen

Wer will kostenlos auf die Cebit? gibt mal wieder Freikarten

Was müsst ihr tun?

1. Auf Startseite - CeBIT gehen und in euer Profil einloggen (ggf. ”Neu registrieren””).
2. Dann auf “Ticket registrieren” und 5 stelligen Gutscheincode auswählen
3. Hier gebt ihr als Aktionscode mvdzk, t4uad, 25c8q oder cycka ein.
4. Emails abrufen und über kostenloses CeBIT 2011 e-Ticket freuen


----------



## BikeRider (15. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Oh Mann...
> ..t und will unbedingt das Quartett


Nichts für ungut PCGH, aber fürs Quartett werde ich mir sicherlich nicht die Premium-Ausgabe kaufen.
Das ist es mir dann doch nicht Wert.
Ich bleib bei der DVD-Ausgabe.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (15. Januar 2011)

Auch wenn ich mich noch nicht getraut habe mit meinen Rocker Freunden in der Kneipe  das Quartett zu spielen, weil sonst . Es war eine gute Idee!
Auch gut wäre die 3D Brille einfach so, weil wir so lieb sind
Desweiteren glaube ich fest an weitere solcher aufmunternden Inovationen


----------



## elakeduck (15. Januar 2011)

warum sind die ticket´s auf der cebit seite eigentlich so teuer? 38 euro für nen tagesticket an der tageskasse??
wahrscheinlich rechnen die nichmal damit das jemand so dumm sein könnte sich dort eine für so viel geld zu kaufen. wahrscheinlich wurden von solchen ticket´s überhaupt nur 10 stück gedruckt 
also dann kauf i mir doch lieber ne PCGH premium oda versuch mein glück anderswo. die tickets werden einem ja quasi hinterher geworfen und bei ebay bekommst dafür auch max 3 euro ^^.

also wtf? warum 38 euro??


----------



## Dolomedes (17. Januar 2011)

Also ich kauf sie ned SRY Jungs aber mir gefiel quartett gar nicht Graka, ich finds halt unnötig.
Aber schoen zu sehen das es bei manchen doch anklang findet.
Ich goenns euch.

Magazin tut es für mich, gelgentlich dvd


----------



## Gordon-1979 (19. Januar 2011)

tja und ich finde das Quartett der Hammer aber mit der Eintrittkarte kann ich nicht anfangen.


----------



## BikeRider (19. Januar 2011)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> ...aber mit der Eintrittkarte kann ich nicht anfangen.


Ich auch nicht.
Und nur fürs Quartett werde ich mir nicht die Premium kaufen.


----------



## Bennz (21. Januar 2011)

ich finds Top. wollte schon die ganze zeit des Quartett ham, und jetzt bekomm ich noch ne cebit karte oben drauf.


----------



## mannefix (21. Januar 2011)

bestellt. Cebitkarte nehme ich gerne.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (22. Januar 2011)

Jo Klasse...


----------



## Blizzard (23. Januar 2011)

svigo schrieb:


> 1. Auf Startseite - CeBIT gehen und in euer Profil einloggen (ggf. ”Neu registrieren””).
> 2. Dann auf “Ticket registrieren” und 5 stelligen Gutscheincode auswählen
> 3. Hier gebt ihr als Aktionscode mvdzk, t4uad, 25c8q oder cycka ein.
> 4. Emails abrufen und über kostenloses CeBIT 2011 e-Ticket freuen



Habe mit der Methode auch schon meine 5 Cebit-Karten, die ich hier nach belieben drucken kann.
Steht dann zwar mein Name drauf, aber bisher wurde bei der Cebit nicht kontrolliert wenn ich mit Freunden da war.


----------



## Dommerle (30. Januar 2011)

Wäre das Quartett doch bloß auch bei der DVD-Ausgabe dabei, die ich als Abo habe... *_*


----------



## energy85 (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
hab meine Premium-Ausgabe am Samstag schon bekommen, wollte heute meine Cebit karte registrieren aber es kommt immer das der Code nicht Gültig ist, hat hier noch jemand das Problem?
mfg


----------



## oneofone (31. Januar 2011)

energy85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab meine Premium-Ausgabe am Samstag schon bekommen, ...
> mfg


Samstag? 

Weis jemand, wann das vorbestellte Heft spätestens kommen sollte?


----------



## energy85 (31. Januar 2011)

oneofone schrieb:


> Samstag?
> 
> Weis jemand, wann das vorbestellte Heft spätestens kommen sollte?




Ich bekomm sie eigendlich immer so zwischen 27 & 29ten des monats


----------



## MKay (31. Januar 2011)

Eine Frage, kann es sein das im Quartett ein Fehler ist?
->AMD Phenom 2 X4 810 (Deneb)
-->Kerntakt: 2,8GHz
Ich besitze einen Phenom 2 X4 810, dessen Takt aber Standartmäßig eigtl. 2,6 GHz sind.
Hab ich da was übersehen =?


----------



## oneofone (1. Februar 2011)

immer noch nichts da.


----------



## justice (1. Februar 2011)

oneofone schrieb:


> immer noch nichts da.


 

Bin auch mal gespannt wann denn endlich das vorbestellte Heft bei mir ankommt.
Die DVDplus-Ausgabe hab ich am Samstag bekommen.


----------



## Bennz (3. Februar 2011)

justice schrieb:


> Bin auch mal gespannt wann denn endlich das vorbestellte Heft bei mir ankommt.
> Die DVDplus-Ausgabe hab ich am Samstag bekommen.



ich hab schon alles bekommen 



MKay schrieb:


> Eine Frage, kann es sein das im Quartett ein Fehler ist?
> ->AMD Phenom 2 X4 810 (Deneb)
> -->Kerntakt: 2,8GHz
> Ich besitze einen Phenom 2 X4 810, dessen Takt aber Standartmäßig eigtl. 2,6 GHz sind.
> Hab ich da was übersehen =?



wahnsin du hast recht son scheiss


----------



## tt7crocodiles (3. Februar 2011)

Habe meins heute gekauft. 
Die Quartett-Qualität ist besser als die vom GPU-Quartet, auch wenn etwas dünner; premium halt 
Allerdings kommt mir die Liste aufgenommener CPUs etwas seltsam vor. Auf welcher Basis wurde die zusammengestellt? Warum gibt es da z.B. zweimal Lynnfield aber keinmal Bloomfield?


----------



## water_spirit (5. Februar 2011)

Meine Ausgabe liegt schon seit langem....hab sie aber erst jetzt ausgepackt ^^

Ach ja...was mach ich jetzt mit dem Cebit-Ticket?


----------



## m_bayer (5. Februar 2011)

Nach dem ich extra die PCGH wegen dem Cebit Ticket gekauft habe, musste ich gestern erfahren das ich nicht frei bekomme weil ein Projekt endet und meine Anwesenheit benötigt wird.

Deswegen *Wer möchte mein PCGH Cebit Ticket?*
Wäre net wenn man mir nach der Messe nen Giveaway zum Trost schickt


----------



## Beaches (5. Februar 2011)

Och, wenn Du die noch übrig hast, ich nehme die wohl


----------



## lionheart2000de (6. Februar 2011)

Was mich trotz der Freude auf das Heft mal wieder MEGA ärgert ist, daß trotz rechtzeitiger Einzelheftvorbestellung und dem Release-Termin 03.02. natürlich die bestellte Premium-Ausgabe auch am 5. März noch nicht da ist...

Diese immer wieder vorkommenden Lieferverzögerungen sind der Grund warum ich die Zeitschrift nicht abonniere, in jedem Supermarkt kann ich sie früher in den Händen halten....


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Februar 2011)

MKay schrieb:


> Eine Frage, kann es sein das im Quartett ein Fehler ist?
> ->AMD Phenom 2 X4 810 (Deneb)
> -->Kerntakt: 2,8GHz
> Ich besitze einen Phenom 2 X4 810, dessen Takt aber Standartmäßig eigtl. 2,6 GHz sind.
> Hab ich da was übersehen =?




Da hast du leider recht - korrekt ist: Der Phenom II X4 810 arbeitet mit 2,6 GHz und nicht wie falsch auf der Quartettkarte angegeben, mit 2,8 GHz. 

Ich könnte jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass wir bewusst einen höheren Takt gewählt haben, damit das Gameplay besser ausbalanciert ist, aber das wäre nicht korrekt. 

Das ist leider ein Fehler im Quartett - mit deiner CPU ist alles in Ordnung.




Zu den Fragen nach der Lieferzeit: Tut mir sehr leid, dass ihr auf eure bestellten Hefte warten müssten. Wir haben leider keine direkte Möglichkeit der Einflussnahme, da wir die Hefte natürlich nicht selbst verschicken - aber wir sammeln euer Feedback und leiten es an den Versanddienst weiter.


----------



## mannefix (7. Februar 2011)

Die 2 Hefte kamen hier heute mit der Eintrittskarte an. Super!!


----------



## ATB (10. Februar 2011)

Habe mir heute auch das PCGH-Cebit-Ticket geholt. Mich regt gerade die Ticketregistrierung auf. Dafür habe ich mich eben ganz normal registriert. Die Deutsche Messe markiert mir die beruflichen Angaben als Pflichtfeld und ich komme nicht weiter ohne da was eingeben zu müssen. 
Kann mann da was machen oder muss ich da was eingeben? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust der Deutschen Messe AG meine berufliche Stellung mitteilen zu müssen.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Da hast du leider recht - korrekt ist: Der Phenom II X4 810 arbeitet mit 2,6 GHz und nicht wie falsch auf der Quartettkarte angegeben, mit 2,8 GHz.
> 
> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich argumentieren, dass wir bewusst einen höheren Takt gewählt haben, damit das Gameplay besser ausbalanciert ist, aber das wäre nicht korrekt.
> 
> ...





apropo feedack... also die dvd hat mal wieder flecken / streifen bzw "eindrücke" der pappe angenommen. was mich aber langsam ärgert ist wer schaut eigentlich über die Artikel drüber? ihr habt wieder zahlen dreher drinn z.b. bei dem grafik karten komment das die 8800gt auf dem g84 basieren soll was so ja nicht stimmt. 

das nächste bei dem test der 560 ti habt ihr geschrieben mit der standart spannung von 1,15v (  ) hättet ihr 950 mhz geschafft und mit erhöhung auf 1,15V über 1000mhz... da is auch nen fehler ..war die standart spannung nit irgendwo bei 1,05 v


----------



## Daniel_M (11. Februar 2011)

DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Kann mann da was machen oder muss ich da was eingeben? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust der Deutschen Messe AG meine berufliche Stellung mitteilen zu müssen.



Wähl einfach bei "Funktion" "Sonstige Funktion" und bei "Berufliche Funktion" "Sonstige berufliche Stellung" an. Für "Branche" kannst du "Sonstiges verarbeitendes Gewerbe" auswählen.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich kaufe grundsätzlich die Extended-Ausgabe, kann mein Cebit-Ticket aus diversen Gründen nicht brauchen. Will das jemand haben?


----------



## bloodhound01 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auchnoch das Ticket liegen, wenn wer interesse hat.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir die 03/11 gestern gekauft. Werde gleich einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## frEnzy (24. Februar 2011)

Hihi, "mit hochwertigem CPU-Quartett und CPU-Profiwissen": klingt nach Yps-Heft


----------



## MRcKinG (26. Februar 2011)

Hab mir gleich mal eins bestellt hoffe es kommt nächste woche schon. und für 5€ super 
______________________________________________________________________________



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (26. Februar 2011)

"mit hochwertigem CPU Quartett" - ja sicher. Bissel ausgetanzte Karten in Pappe nennt ihr hochwertig?


----------



## Hademe (15. März 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> "mit hochwertigem CPU Quartett" - ja sicher. Bissel ausgetanzte Karten in Pappe nennt ihr hochwertig?



Vorallem wer braucht sowas?! Vor 20 Jahren hätt ich das vielleicht noch ganz Toll gefunden.


----------



## BikeRider (10. April 2011)

Gnome schrieb:


> "mit hochwertigem CPU Quartett" - ja sicher. Bisschen ausgestanzte Karten in Pappe nennt ihr hochwertig?


 


Hademe schrieb:


> Vor allem wer braucht so was?! Vor 20 Jahren hätte ich das vielleicht noch ganz Toll gefunden.


 
Als kostenlose Beilage in der DVD- bzw. Magazin-Version wäre es auch noch interessant.
Ich werde auf jedem Fall nicht mehr Geld ausgeben, für das bisschen gestanzte Pappe.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. April 2011)

Das Mehr Geld war afaik auch für den zusätzlichen 20 Seitigen CPU Artikel.


----------



## Wassercpu (11. April 2011)

Bin ja pcgh Fan der ersten Stunde ..aber Cpu oder Graka oder was auch immer Quartett ist echt peinlich...eigentlich ein Grund nicht mit der Pcgh erwischt zu werden.....
Das erinnert mich stark an meine Y-Heft Zeiten mit Gimmik und die waren dann wenigstens Kewl....(U-Boot ...Zeppelin..spionage Brille...rofl
Hier kaufen erwachsene Männer die Zeitschrift....(oder habt ihr ne geheime Zielgruppenstudie die etwas anderes belegt, dann lasst es mich schnell wissen)....

KOmmt Leute da geht doch mehr...Lieber nen kewlen Lüfter oder nen Graka Mod set ...oder nen Pcgh Usb 3.0 stick...oder Aufkleber von Asus oder so...

Da fallen mir doch direkt 100 bessere Sachen ein, als nen Quartett ...ohne Nackte Frauen...vollkommen sinnfrei....MUhahHAhah hahahhah....


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. April 2011)

Denk doch mal darüber nach, was mehr kostet: Pappe + Kreativität oder einer deiner Vorschläge.  Wir würden gern auch einen Ferrari mitliefern, aber dafür braucht's Sponsoren.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Hackman (14. April 2011)

Ist eigentlich die normale 03/2011 (Magazin) ausverkauft? Wollte sie bei meinem Zeitschriftenhändler nachbestellen, aber er hat nur die Nachricht bekommen, dass diese nicht bestellbar wäre.
Aboshop kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage, wegen Versandkosten.


----------



## Reigenspieler (24. April 2011)

Das CPU-Quartett haut mich echt vom Hocker.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2011)

Hackman schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich die normale 03/2011 (Magazin) ausverkauft? Wollte sie bei meinem Zeitschriftenhändler nachbestellen, aber er hat nur die Nachricht bekommen, dass diese nicht bestellbar wäre.
> Aboshop kommt eigentlich nicht in Frage, wegen Versandkosten.


 
Die 03 gibts nur noch im Aboshop


----------

